# hypoechoic  focus in liver



## ilvchopin (Mar 24, 2011)

Help please. What ICD-9 code would be best to use when physician orders pt for an ultrasound and he says 1.9cm hypoechoic focus in liver? I saw that some people thought that 573.8, other specified disorders of liver was correct. Or should a uncertain behavior or benign neoplasm of liver be best? 239.0? Thanks in advance.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 25, 2011)

i'd go with 793.6


----------

